# S.T.A.L.K.E.R. SoC - Geheimverstecke



## DaggettBeaver (16. Februar 2010)

Hab da Schwierigkeiten an eineige Geheimverstecke (hidden stashes) in Cordon zu kommen. Da ist einmal "Lagerhaus der Banditen" (bandit's warehouse), wo im Keller des Zentralgebäudes etwas sein soll. Ich komme aber nicht in den Keller!

 Dann ist da noch eins im Keller des Gebäudes neben dem, in dem man Fox hilft (ziemlich am Anfang, nachdem man unter die zerstörte Eisenbahnbrücke durch ist, rechts). Da auch: Wie kommt man in den Keller?

 Vielleicht kennt ja auch einer eine Seite, wo eine ganze Liste dieser Verstecke, samt Erklärung findet. Eine Seite mit Verstecke-Karte ohne Erklärung hab ich schon gefunden -> Liste.


----------



## veilchen (16. Februar 2010)

DaggettBeaver schrieb:


> Hab da Schwierigkeiten an eineige Geheimverstecke (hidden stashes) in Cordon zu kommen. Da ist einmal "Lagerhaus der Banditen" (bandit's warehouse), wo im Keller des Zentralgebäudes etwas sein soll. Ich komme aber nicht in den Keller!
> 
> Dann ist da noch eins im Keller des Gebäudes neben dem, in dem man Fox hilft (ziemlich am Anfang, nachdem man unter die zerstörte Eisenbahnbrücke durch ist, rechts). Da auch: Wie kommt man in den Keller?
> 
> Vielleicht kennt ja auch einer eine Seite, wo eine ganze Liste dieser Verstecke, samt Erklärung findet. Eine Seite mit Verstecke-Karte ohne Erklärung hab ich schon gefunden -> Liste.


 Der Keller befindet sich in der Regel bei den kleinen Häusern oben auf dem Dachboden - etwas verwirrend. 
 Für Fall1 weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr genau aber ich glaube du meinst laut dem Link das Versteck Nr. 9. Wenn ja da musst du die Treppe raufgehen und da oben sollte ein kleiner Rucksack sein mit dem Zeug.
 Für Fall 2 muss du auch die Treppe raufgehen und dann glaube ich auf die Kiste sprigen, welche den Zugang zum kleinen Raum auf dem Dachboden versperrt. Hier muss du in dem Spalt durchrobben - nicht nur kriechen!! Dann solltest du glaube ich in den kleinen Raum gelangen und dort die Sachen nehmen können.

 gruß
 veilchen


----------



## DaggettBeaver (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Veilchen,

  wenn mit Keller wirklich Dachboden gemeint ist, ist das wirklich etwas verwirrend     . Ich hab auch immer an der Stelle, die auf der Karte als Versteck verzeichnet ist, einen Rucksack, 'ne Kiste oder ähnliches gefunden, bloß eben nicht im Keller, sondern eben auf dem Dachboden     . Bekloppt, was die sich wohl dabei gedacht haben... Und ich war nah dran, entnervt ins Keyboard zu beißen!

 Beim ersten Fall meinte ich übrigens das Versteck Nr. 11 aus dem Link. Komisch find ich, dass es im Englischen '_prepare a detachment_' heißt und in der deutschen Fassung offenbar '_Mit einer Ablenkung kommen wir dran_'. Das macht irgendwie keinen Sinn...

  Gruß
  Daggett


----------

